# Winter Fishing Techniques



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I see all these people catching Trout in the rivers and creeks near Pcola and I have been reading and trying to implement those same techniques in some creeks I am fishing. Is there any more details you guys will offer up about lures line speed TIED what is the best tied to fish winter trout. and so fourth and so on.

Thanks.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

the best tide is a moving one, the trout hang out low in the deep water during overcast and night time and arent just super active, hit it during the sunshine when its bright and hammer away at the reed edges and shallows.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Creek I am fishing mainly is small on 50 to 80 yards wide but its deep around 12 to 15 on the straight aways and 25 to 40 ft on some of the bends.. have been catching hundreds of crokers large ones 8 to 12 inches and 8in trout but no big trout been using a 1/8 ounce jig and a 2 3/4 inch Gulp saltwater minnow and 3in gulp shrimp for non stop action virticle jigging in the deep bends of the creek. I trolled the other day with white and pink jigs behind the main motor and also caught some small trout.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's something u can try if your not already, try a weedless weighed hook, on floral carbon, that will make the gulp worm more stealther


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

ok thanks I have not tried that but I will hopefully this weekend


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

And if its not heavy enough, u can add a cone weight


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

When you say worm are you meaning a Bass style rubber worm or what? I have been using Gulp minnows 2 1/2 or 2 3/4 inch and 4 in mullet by gulp along with gulp shrimp


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah gulp split tail


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Alright thanks


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Fowlweather, I can offer a few tips.

Pay attention to the moon, best times are 3 days before and after full & new moons

Scale down your line, I use 8# fluoro. big trout can tell what kind of knot you tied, lol

Ask locals how far upriver (if at all) trout have moved

Big trout feed mostly on fish; match whatever their main diet is

Fish slow...if you think you're already there, slow down some more.

Last few larger trout I've caught I have been on the phone, eating a snack...while my mirrolure just drifted along w/ me...watch your line. Keep it taut...but not tight so you can see that subtle twitch when she swims up behind your lure and inhales it.

Just my opinion and results not implied or guaranteed....ha ha
Good luck.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info you dont have any problems getting cut off with that small of line? I am using 20 pound Power Pro that the size of 6# test.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> Thanks for the info you dont have any problems getting cut off with that small of line? I am using 20 pound Power Pro that the size of 6# test.


No sir. This past year I can remember being cut off only 3-4 times and that was to skipjacks. I also got cut off on a gill plate by a big red...but as for trout...nope.

I've tried braid, even have a rod rigged w/ it...but I like just a little forgiveness and stretch in my line.


----------

